# Pleco babies :D (Update with pics, Mar. 23rd)



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My plecos had babie


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks awesome, congratulations!!! You must be very excited


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> That looks awesome, congratulations!!! You must be very excited


I am, i still cant believe it


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW congratulation


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> WOW congratulation


Thanks 

I was just looking and i guess they just hatched, they have their sack. I count about 25 but hard to say because dad is always there taking care of them lol


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Very Nice! hope Mine will soon to!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome Claudia!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome!!! congrats!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats, Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank u all, is so exciting lol


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Claudia! Congrats! what do you feed your baby plecos?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing at the moment, they have their yolk sac. I am assuming they hatch last nite


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

congrats, my BN breeding got me into this crazy hobby  Now my BN group breeds every 2-3 weeks. My BN fries love earthworm pellets and catfish blend pellets from kensfish


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Eros168 said:


> congrats, my BN breeding got me into this crazy hobby  Now my BN group breeds every 2-3 weeks. My BN fries love earthworm pellets and catfish blend pellets from kensfish


I should try earthworms mmm 

i see some dont have their sac anymore and some have just a lil bit, dad still looking after them


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby plecos are out of the cave, well most of them, there are like maybe 4 in the cave still and dad is not letting them out lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I found out on sunday that the babies were been eaten by the other fish so i started to pick them, i have 11 and i havent seen any more but at the same time is so hard to c them as my background and gravel are black and the babies are about 1/2 inch


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrat Claudia, 

That is awesome. Where did you get the cave? 

I have 3 males and 5 females albino BN they had never been spawning for me. They were spawning and had babies for other owner tank that He sold me 3 males and 3 females last Summer. They are in discus tank.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

vicdiscus said:


> Congrat Claudia,
> 
> That is awesome. Where did you get the cave?
> 
> I have 3 males and 5 females albino BN they had never been spawning for me. They were spawning and had babies for other owner tank that He sold me 3 males and 3 females last Summer. They are in discus tank.


Check with vicz24 , he makes custom slate caves and different sizes as well. Just try to do cool water changes and usually cooler water triggers them to spawn.
GL


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Eros168

Thank you for let me know....

I saw on usedvictoria.com he made slate cave. I don't like because inside are too rough. I like slate smooth inside and outside. I am going to buy breeding cave from Charles


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant remember where i got it from, i have it for a while. I dont do anything special for the plecos, it just happen i wasnt expecting it at all. I will take some pics in the morning to post


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

The right cave for the pleco. He loves it . You got a successful spawning  

I am sure Charles has some good cave for the pleco. I am going to stick with that. 

Thank you for sharing pictures of your pleco.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute! Congratulations.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW they are growing fast


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are still small tho lol they are about 1/2 of an inch now


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

are you keeping them in the glass container ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are in a plastic container floating on a tank, my breeding box is housing fish for 2 members so i cant use it yet lol I do water changes every day


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, Claudia. Congrats.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The fry is doing good, eating well too. I just found more eggs, yup the male is guarding another cluster of eggs and fanning them so soon we will have more babies....oh boy lol


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulation, Now you are busy with your many babies pleco


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

vicdiscus said:


> Congratulation, Now you are busy with your many babies pleco


Thanks, i know huh lol my pleco is sure busy, he is taking care of the eggs,seems like a small batch again, around maybe 25? hard to say cause they are all together so we have to c and wait. I hope my albino have fry too


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are wigglers now  Just took a pick and u can see the eggs with the little tail wiggling lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My babies are doing good and r big, i will b making a FS thread soon too.
I have one batch that is ready to go and a second one that is growing still


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeding time so i thought i take some pics


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice Claudia. Looks like you had a good survival rate. I'm in the middle of shutting down my Mbuma tank and rejigging it for some plecos and tank mates. Cute little buggers.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Very nice Claudia. Looks like you had a good survival rate. I'm in the middle of shutting down my Mbuma tank and rejigging it for some plecos and tank mates. Cute little buggers.


yeah hard not to have them


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

let me know when you want to sell some of them, my kids saw the pics and they want one!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> let me know when you want to sell some of them, my kids saw the pics and they want one!


I have some ready to go


----------

